# Will being near a washer/dryer stress the fish?



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

After yesterday's minor disaster, I'm thinking of moving my 20gal into the kitchen nook (easy, it's empty again now). But it would be about 3ft from the washer & dryer. Is that going to stress the fish out?

Pros of this idea: 
it will be over linoleum, not carpet
much closer to water source
less foot traffic disturbance near it
better spot to enjoy looking at it

Cons:
near the washer/dryer vibrations
takes up some kitchen counter space

what do all you experts think?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

we have tanks in our basement...right next to the washer and dryer and furnace..never had a problem...if fish can survive the rumblings of earthquakes , they can handle almost anything..
and i also know a lot of folks that have tanks all over their kitchens..


----------



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

Ok thanks, that's helpful. I read somewhere that shouldn't have aquarium next to tv because of vibrations, so thought near washer/dryer would also be a bad idea...


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Well as long as you don't constantly wash they'll be fine  Honestly, the washing machine, even if it is on once a day, will only vibrate for 60min. And since the fishtank isn't directly on it the vibrations aren't going to be too strong anyways.


----------



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

Hm, well- I have 2 kids so on laundry day I usually run three or 4 loads and my dryer sucks so I have to run it twice to get everything dry (but usually hang a lot of stuff instead) which means both machines are running together and it takes half a day to do laundry... I just thought that might be a bit much for fish nearby! Although it's only once a week...


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

You could put the kids up for adoption, then the tanks would go in the kid's room....that would solve the vibration problem....lol...................just joking.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Half a day of vibrations might be a bit much, how much vibration would the fishtank actually get?


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm not sure how much vibration the tank would get, I guess that's why I'm asking. Laundry day is soon here, I can put my hand on the furniture and see if _I_ feel any vibration, but I'm guessing the fish would feel more than me?


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

yeah they would, and I don't think they would like it too much. Anywhere else you could put the tank? Would avoid a lot of stress i think. But, you could always try it with a couple of cheap fish first, see if they die, and if they don't add what you actually want.


----------



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

Well, that's kind of the plan anyway! start with the hardy cheap fish, and later add the desired ones...


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

just try it? you don't even need to fully set up the tank. Bare bottom with a couple of floating low light plants like water whisteria. A hide or two and bam ready


----------



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

Going to try. Am refilling now and will run the filter at least a day... expecting to get another mini-cycle so probably a few days before I can add the fish...


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

If you have concrete flooring, I doubt fish will feel anything. Also considering there's 3 feet space between the tank and dryer, I don't think it would bother the fish at all.


----------



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

Linoleum, over something else. It's a stacked unit in corner off my kitchen (apartment).


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I wouldn't worry too much about it. The tank will be fine regardless. 3 feet is a pretty good amount of space between the dryer and tank.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

We'll just have to wait and see. I know I can feel the vibrations through the whole house when my washing machine is at it


----------



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

Well, I ran laundry and put my hand on the tank and the floor under it, felt nothing myself. Even when the washer got off balance and was thumping, I couldn't feel it with my hand. But I'm not as sensitive as a fish.

How would I know if they die from shock of vibrations, anyways? are there sign of symptoms from shock? If any fish died mysteriously my first guess would be new tank syndrome, at this point...


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

BettaGuy said:


> We'll just have to wait and see. I know I can feel the vibrations through the whole house when my washing machine is at it


Heh - either your washer and dryer are not leveled or your floor isn't level. That's why you feel it through your house.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Well fish won't die from shock via vibrations from your washer and dryer. If you don't see ripples on the water surface, there is no vibrations. No vibrations, no worries. The thumping from the washer is coming from the tub INSIDE the washing machine not the floor. Thumping from being off balance is noise not vibrations. LOL!


----------



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

Hm. Well, the water surface ripples but that's from the filter flow! When the washer is off balance, it practically walks across the floor- and I can certainly feel _that _when I put my hand on it. Isn't noise a vibration that travels through the air.... ?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

how about doing this...
pull up a chair and sit down...spend 5 or 10 minutes just paying attention to the fish...
what are they doing ? are they going berserk ? are they hiding ? are they eating ?
the fish are what you are worried about.the way they act will tell you much..


----------



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

I sit and watch them a lot, little tiny quick things. It's near kitchen table so chairs are handy. They don't change the behavior at all- just dart around chasing each other in circles. So I think they're fine with it!


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Then you have nothing to worry about. LOL! Now make me a sammich!! ROFL!!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

oh yes ; definitely time for a sammich..


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Make it 2... 

ROFL!!


----------



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

I got peanut butter and jam, tuna fish or turkey & cheese. It's lunchtime! What do you want? Going to come here and pick it up? I don't ship sandwiches around the country

ha ha


----------

